# Lump growing on my finger



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

Christmas week I  noticed a lump growing on the knuckle bone feeding my right index finger, it came up quickly and it is getting bigger, It is hard and it seem as if it is growing on the bone. At first  it was probably as big as a lentil, now it is as big as a garbanzo bean

any ideas anyone


----------



## ossian (Jan 19, 2017)

It may be a ganglion cyst but I think you are better to see the doctor about a lump appearing suddenly. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you, I wondered about that but it seems so hard, oh well when the weather improves I guess I will make a trip to see the doc


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

When in doubt,  get thee to a physician.  Time may be of the essence.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

Falcon  I am not much of a Dr botherer. I  can't think it is anything very serious. I have never heard of cancer of the finger, it is probably doing too much sewing


----------



## Falcon (Jan 19, 2017)

IMO  Going to a doctor is not "bothering" him/her.

You must have been concerned or you wouldn't have posted it.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2017)

Yes, I agree, it sounds like a ganglion cyst.  I have a small one in my wrist.  Mine is hard too. My doctor said if it isn't bothering me, causing pain or growing rapidly, it doesn't have to be taken care of at this time.  

http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/ganglion_cyst#1


----------



## jujube (Jan 19, 2017)

They used to call ganglions "bible bumps" because the treatment for them was to hit them with a large book.  That would usually burst them; sometimes they'd come back, sometimes they would be gone for good.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 19, 2017)

I developed one of those a few years ago. I meant to ask my hand surgeon about it but forgot. I see him early in Feb. so I`ll try to remember to ask. I had a ganglion cyst on my wrist 30 years ago that had to be removed because my fingers were going numb. Turned out to be tangled up with the nerves That cyst was spongy though-the one I have now is hard and seems almost like part of the bone. It`s on the inside of my finger.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2017)

I've had several ganglion cysts, too on my hands and wrists.  

I would have it looked at, though, just to be sure.  Peace of mind is worth the trip, as is the minute chance it might be something else.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 19, 2017)

This is  rock hard not like  the ganglions my daughter used to get. What else do you think it might be as a minute chance


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2017)

Could be something as simple as a bone spur... but I agree with the others.. have it looked at.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> This is  rock hard not like  the ganglions my daughter used to get. What else do you think it might be as a minute chance



Dunno, I'm not a medical person; BUT I'm always very proactive about "lumps," and always get them checked out.  I don't think it's safe or smart to presume anything about lumps.  I'm not trying to be scary, but it's pretty simple to just go to the doc and get it looked at.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 20, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> Dunno, I'm not a medical person; BUT I'm always very proactive about "lumps," and always get them checked out.  I don't think it's safe or smart to presume anything about lumps.  I'm not trying to be scary, but it's pretty simple to just go to the doc and get it looked at.



I remember agonizing over a lump in my thigh..  I saw not ONE... but TWO doctors who both called it a lipoma..  Its been over a year and it hasn't grown or caused pain so I guess they were right.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 20, 2017)

Well I guess I will go, I actually have to go for another reason so I will make a list I guess LOL. Thabk you all for your concern. It does feel like bone I must admit but it surprised me because it came up so quick


----------



## eggmcmuffin (Jan 27, 2017)

I get little lumps on my fingers from arthritis.  They hurt too.


----------

